# Citizen Automatics?



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

What are the Citizen Automatic divers like? I have an eco drive but no experience of their autos


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have an old 70s auto diver and keeps great time and has real presence.

I also have moremodern auto citizen diver and it is a solid dive watch and has always kept good time.

I think citizens are underated to be honest, great watches for the money!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

They are great, Miyota movement with the ability to hand wind, a real plus point for me. Also have a vintage chrono auto too and thats a belter too.

There are some good prices if you buy from the far east on ebay.


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

The one I'm interested in is the Citizen NY2300. Can this watch be manually wound?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Although not a diver, I picked this up cheap from Argos many years ago, I can't fault the quality & still keeps excellent time.










Andrew


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Certainly can.

This is the one i have..


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Cracking watch for the money and a change if you don't wanna go down the Seiko route.


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Cracking watches for the money.I've two and both run well within COSC.And seem as tough as anything










This one from Argos years ago has near enough quartz like accuracy


----------



## T-2 (Jan 27, 2009)

TikTok said:


> This one from Argos years ago has near enough quartz like accuracy


My one would like to say hello to yours :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Excellent, underated watches IMO, this one dates from the mid 80`s has been beaten, bashed & throughly abused but it just keeps going 

*Citizen 51-2273, Miyota cal.8100 21 Jewels *










This one is even older (from the `70s) but is not in as bad condition.

*Citizen 68-5372, cal. 8210. 21 Jewels.*










The same basic movement is still in use today, personally I generally prefer Citizen to Seiko watches :wink2:


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello

Citizen automatic divers are amongst the best watches in the world. Seriously, they are built like brik sheds in terms of robustness, and the finish quality is second to non.They posses no nonsence crystals and bezzels combined with superbly readable dials. The miyota movements are automatic as you know but, they are unidirectional, and as such need a lot of wrist time to keep them wound as opposed to the Seiko5 & Orient movements that both autowind very easily.But, this is the major point, the mov`t in Citizen is also meant to be hand wound,(you cant hand wind a Seiko5 "monster" or an Orient). With regards to acuracy, they keep excellent time straight from the box, but, they will loose a couple of 2-3 minutes per week (not days). I welcome the opportunity to answer your question because I own 2 citizen divers at present and both are definate keepers!.In my opinion they are underated, GO OUT & BUY ONE!!!!

Best Regards

Jezz.


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

T-2 said:


> TikTok said:
> 
> 
> > This one from Argos years ago has near enough quartz like accuracy
> ...


Hello back at ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

jezz59 said:


> Hello
> 
> Citizen automatic divers are amongst the best watches in the world. Seriously, they are built like brik sheds in terms of robustness, and the finish quality is second to non.They posses no nonsence crystals and bezzels combined with superbly readable dials. The miyota movements are automatic as you know but, they are unidirectional, and as such need a lot of wrist time to keep them wound as opposed to the Seiko5 & Orient movements that both autowind very easily.But, this is the major point, the mov`t in Citizen is also meant to be hand wound,(you cant hand wind a Seiko5 "monster" or an Orient). With regards to acuracy, they keep excellent time straight from the box, but, they will loose a couple of 2-3 minutes per week (not days). I welcome the opportunity to answer your question because I own 2 citizen divers at present and both are definate keepers!.In my opinion they are underated, GO OUT & BUY ONE!!!!
> 
> ...


2-3 minutes a week seems a lot. My Christpher Ward Swiss watch loses around 40 secs a week


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

TikTok said:


> T-2 said:
> 
> 
> > TikTok said:
> ...


your not answering the persons question are you? anyone can say what they bought from argos ten years ago? your not showing divers are you ? so whats your point??


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Damian said:


> jezz59 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Fair play 2 ya,

Are we comparing similar mov`ts? your CW job will probably have an ETA 2824 ?. My Debaufre Ocean 1 , O&W pilot,POLYOT Aviator,STEINHART OCEAN1, O&W ID3077 ORANGE,GROVANA CORAL REEF, OMEGA SEA MASTER,BREITLING SUPER OCEAN, all have ETA MOV`ts or variants, and keep time that aproximates what I have stated for the miyota, unless you have spent a lot of money having yours regulated you are very fortunate! stop being pedantic! the point you are making is not warranted!!


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't think i'm being pedantic. The CW has a 2836-2 ETA movement and its tolerances are between 5 & 9 secs a day, if its anymore than this then it should be regulated. Even at the top end of that tolerance thats just a -/+ over 60secs a week.

Now i've read on many watch forums how good the Japanese auto movements are, and that many people say they are better than the Swiss movements. So Jezz when you tell me that the movement can lose 2-3 minutes a week, it surprised me.

So i think the point i made was warranted


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

jezz59 said:


> Fair play 2 ya,
> 
> Are we comparing similar mov`ts? your CW job will probably have an ETA 2824 ?. My Debaufre Ocean 1 , O&W pilot,POLYOT Aviator,STEINHART OCEAN1, O&W ID3077 ORANGE,GROVANA CORAL REEF, OMEGA SEA MASTER,BREITLING SUPER OCEAN, all have ETA MOV`ts or variants, and keep time that aproximates what I have stated for the miyota, unless you have spent a lot of money having yours regulated you are very fortunate! stop being pedantic! the point you are making is not warranted!!


Two hostile posts in one thread tut tut


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry. My last post was not meant to sound hostile. Just needed to get my point across.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Damian said:


> Sorry. My last post was not meant to sound hostile. Just needed to get my point across.


It wasn't aimed at you but at Jezz


----------



## Raz-jnr (Mar 1, 2010)

I have one alse and it keeps great time, a good alternative to a seiko 5 maybe


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Damian said:


> I don't think i'm being pedantic. The CW has a 2836-2 ETA movement and its tolerances are between 5 & 9 secs a day, if its anymore than this then it should be regulated. Even at the top end of that tolerance thats just a -/+ over 60secs a week.
> 
> Now i've read on many watch forums how good the Japanese auto movements are, and that many people say they are better than the Swiss movements. So Jezz when you tell me that the movement can lose 2-3 minutes a week, it surprised me.
> 
> So i think the point i made was warranted


Yes your correct! Im guilty of making a Knee **** & unprofessional reaction,apologies! I should have emphasised that that has been MY experiences with MY Citizen divers. Remember that the Citizen auto diver(unless one is purchasing the autoziller) will be Sub Â£150 and will improve considerably with constant usage. ITs important to state, and not alot of people will, that in the manual for the Seiko 5 that it states that a two minute +/- per week is acceptable. This Miyota movement is IMHO not better than the ETA 2824 because it is unidirectional in auto winding and does not hack it also has lot slower beat rate.So also cost per unit is a significant point.Citizen offer a three year warranty with this watch, but even if Im wrong here, any new owner should be able to have their watch adjusted under warranty if the accuracy level is unacceptable.May be people have differing standards but I find it not unacceptable to adjust my mechanicals by say 1min every couple of days. For example my current wrist "squeeze" is a russian 3133 chrono which Im ded pleased with but gains 2-2.5 mins per week(and Ive read that this is considered to be an accurate mov`t).Am I back pedalling? well yes I suppose I am (but definately not on my praise of the Citizen diver),but Its because of the food for thought factor. At least I will admit it.


----------

